
Statement on UK by UN Special Rapporteur on extreme poverty and human rights - DanBC
https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID=23881&LangID=E
======
sys_64738
The cause of this can be traced back to Thatcher and the tory government of
the 1980s. They are responsible for planting the seeds of poverty in the UK
which continue to flourish under the current tory government.

